# Epic Movie Quotes!



## BunnyEarBoy (Jun 6, 2008)

Love to harass people with one liners from movies!:grin:
Your favorite movie quotes you use too much...


"Just the tip, just for a second...just to see how it feels"
Wedding Crashers


----------



## Xaerun (Jun 6, 2008)

Must.... resist... Zim quotes...


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Jun 6, 2008)

"Surely you can't be serious!" Airplane!

"Courage of the heart is very rare." Secret of NIMH

"One shall stand, one shall fall." Transformers: The Movie


----------



## RetroCorn (Jun 6, 2008)

42. - hitch hikers guide to the galaxy.

yup i say it all the time.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Jun 6, 2008)

RetroCorn said:


> 42.
> 
> yup i say it all the time.



"Don't panic!"


----------



## RetroCorn (Jun 6, 2008)

TyVulpine said:


> "Don't panic!"



"He's got a TOWEL!"

"I checked The Guide for the best way to rescue a prisoner from Vogsphere, it said "don't"."

"Freeze? I'm a robot. I'm not a refrigerator."


----------



## Aden (Jun 6, 2008)

"I just wanted to say good luck. We're all counting on you."


----------



## Xaerun (Jun 6, 2008)

"I'm trying to open your mind, but I can only show you the door. You're the one who has to walk through it" (The Matrix) - Yes, I do say that sometimes...


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Jun 6, 2008)

Aden said:


> "I just wanted to say good luck. We're all counting on you."



"Ah, yes. I had lasagna."


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Jun 6, 2008)

"You have failed me for the last time!"  -Darth Vader, Star Wars


----------



## BunnyEarBoy (Jun 6, 2008)

"Cockroaches....big mothers on the 32nd floor....bite your head off man"

Ghostbusters


"It looks to me that your in charge but of only two things right now....Jack and SHIT....and Jack left town"

Army of Darkness


"I'm listening to the FUCKING SONG!!!"

Slapshot


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Jun 6, 2008)

"He slimed me." Ghostbusters


----------



## Xaerun (Jun 6, 2008)

"I'm Veronica Corningstone, Tits Magee is on vacation."


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Jun 6, 2008)

"No f-ing shit, lady! Do I sound like I'm ordering a pizza?!" Die Hard


----------



## BunnyEarBoy (Jun 6, 2008)

TyVulpine said:


> "No f-ing shit, lady! Do I sound like I'm ordering a pizza?!" Die Hard


I LOVE IT!!!!



EPIC:
Chris Farley quote

"Hell, every guy's got his dream, am I right? Between you, me and the wall here, I doozy myself last night. Ha ha, ha, ha. Get this: A corn-fed harvest mouse, a hooker, a nun, a Flemish peasant woman, whips, chains, whistles yo-yo's, a circus midget. My grandmother riding by on a bicycle give me the finger, and a duck! Now, I don't know ha, ha, ha. Are you crying? Oh my lord. I am sorry honey, please don't ! Could you get your daddy on the phone. No, don't hang up please I..."

Black Sheep
<3333


----------



## Xaerun (Jun 6, 2008)

"You must be _at least_ this naked to enter? How much more naked can you get?" (Bender's Big Score)


----------



## Ishnuvalok (Jun 6, 2008)

"This is Blasphemy! This is Madness!"
"Madness?.....THIS IS SPARTAAAAA!"

Surprised noone came with that one yet.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Jun 6, 2008)

"I'm not gay!" Meet The Spartans


----------



## Erro (Jun 6, 2008)

Gee, would be nice if we had some GRENADES RIGHT NOW! ~Jayne, Serenity

Sir, you seem to be having a problem with your brain being missing... ~Zoe, Firefly


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Jun 6, 2008)

"Reiben, pay attention now. This is the way to gripe. Continue, Jackson." Saving Private Ryan


----------



## BunnyEarBoy (Jun 6, 2008)

"Enough is enough! I have had it with these motherfucking snakes on this motherfucking plane!"

Snakes on a plane


"YOU.....YOUR TOO FUCKING..............BLONDE!!!!"

Fight Club


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Jun 6, 2008)

"Of course, if Spock were here, he'd say I was being an 'irrational, illogical human being' for wanting to go on a mission like that. Sounds like fun!" Star Trek: Generations


----------



## Erro (Jun 6, 2008)

Ok ok, its in the middle of my ass, just below the hello kitty tattoo. ~Hannibal King, Blade Trinity

How would you like to suck my balls, Mr. Garrison? ~Eric Cartman, South Park


----------



## BunnyEarBoy (Jun 6, 2008)

Erro said:


> Ok ok, its in the middle of my ass, just below the hello kitty tattoo. ~Hannibal King, Blade Trinity




YES!!!!!

"ITS THE GOAT.....fucking fags"

Waiting


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Jun 6, 2008)

"We are the Knights That Say 'Ni'!" Monty Python & The Holy Grail


----------



## Erro (Jun 6, 2008)

(I love King, hes my hero xD)

Mom... that salesmans on TV~ Armageddon


Hey Harry, you know were sittin on four million pounds of fuel, one nuclear weapon, and something that has two hundred and seventy thousand moving parts, built by the lowest bidder. Makes you feel good, doesn't it? ~Rockhound, Armageddon


----------



## RailRunner (Jun 6, 2008)

Your mother was a hamster, and your father smelt of Elderberries!--Monty Python and the Quest for the Holy Grail

Give me money!
Yes!
Give me power!
All that I have and more! What do you want?
I want my father back, you son of a bitch.--Princess Bride

I can assure you I mean you no harm.  
 Who are you?  
Who? Who is but the form following the function of what and what I am is a man in a mask.  
 Well I can see that.  
 Of course you can. I'm not questioning your powers of observation I'm merely remarking upon the paradox of asking a masked man who he is. 
 Oh. Right.  
 But on this most auspicious of nights, permit me then, in lieu of the more commonplace sobriquet, to suggest the character of this dramatis persona. 
 Voila! In view, a humble vaudevillian veteran, cast vicariously as both victim and villain by the vicissitudes of Fate. This visage, no mere veneer of vanity, is a vestige of the vox populi, now vacant, vanished. However, this valorous visitation of a by-gone vexation, stands vivified and has vowed to vanquish these venal and virulent vermin van-guarding vice and vouchsafing the violently vicious and voracious violation of volition. 
[_carves V into poster on wall_]  
The only verdict is vengeance; a vendetta, held as a votive, not in vain, for the value and veracity of such shall one day vindicate the vigilant and the virtuous. 
[_giggles_]  
 Verily, this vichyssoise of verbiage veers most verbose, so let me simply add that it's my very good honor to meet you and you may call me V. 
 Are you like a crazy person?  
 I am quite sure they will say so. But to whom, might I ask, am I speaking with?  
 I'm Evey.  
Evey? E-V. Of course you are.  
 What does that mean?  
 It means that I, like God, do not play with dice and I don't believe in coincidences.--V for Vendetta

There is a face beneath this mask, but it's not me.  I'm no more that face than I am the muscles beneath it, or the bones beneath them.--V for Vendetta

You maniacs! You blew it up!  Ah, damn you!  God!  Damn you all to Hell! --Planet of the Apes


----------



## Erro (Jun 6, 2008)

FUCKIN... WHAT THE FUCKING FUCK...WHO THE FUCK...FUCK THIS FUCKIN...HOW DID YOU TWO FUCKIN...FUCK....FUCK!!!
heh...certainly illustrates the diversity of the word... ~Boondock Saints


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Jun 6, 2008)

"As we went, two thoughts kept crossing my mind. One, would we reach the men in time? And second (voice gets higher), why did I bring helium instead of air?!" Hot Shots Part Deux


----------



## BunnyEarBoy (Jun 6, 2008)

HAH this is going great!!!

(I always use this one when I am pissed off at someone)

"I'll see you when I see you"

Rounders


----------



## Erro (Jun 6, 2008)

Yes, I've heard. Kills men by the hundreds. And if HE were here, he'd consume the English with fireballs from his eyes, and bolts of lightning from his arse.~William Wallace, Braveheart


----------



## Monak (Jun 6, 2008)

"Cinderella story. Outta nowhere. A former greenskeeper, now, about to become the Masters champion. It looks like a miracâ€¦It's in the hole! It's in the hole! It's in the hole!!"
-Caddyshack

"I love the smell of napalm in the morning." - Apocalypse Now

"I know what you're thinking. Did he fire six shots or only five? Well, to tell you the truth, in all this excitement I kind of lost track myself. But being as this is a .44 Magnum, the most powerful handgun in the world, and would blow your head clean off, you've got to ask yourself a question: Do I feel lucky? Well, do ya, punk?"  -Dirty Harry

"I admire your honesty. Hell, I like you, you can come over to my house and fuck my sister." - Full Metal Jacket

"Zeus, as in father of Apollo, mount Olympus, don't fuck with me or I'll shove a lightning bolt up your ass, Zeus!" - Die Hard: With a Vengeance

Those are just some of my favorites , I am just tired of typing.


----------



## BunnyEarBoy (Jun 6, 2008)

"We cant stop here.......This is bat country!!"  Fear and Loathing in Las Vegas


----------



## Monak (Jun 6, 2008)

Madness?............... THIS IS SPARTA! -300


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Jun 6, 2008)

Bluto: Over? Did you say "over"? Nothing is over until we decide it is! Was it over when the Germans bombed Pearl Harbor? Hell no!
Otter (Tim Matheson): [whispering] Germans?
Boon (Peter Riegert): Forget it, he's rolling.
Bluto: And it ain't over now. 'Cause when the goin' gets tough... [thinks hard] the tough get goin'! Who's with me? Let's go!

-Animal House


----------



## Monak (Jun 6, 2008)

TyVulpine said:


> Bluto: Over? Did you say "over"? Nothing is over until we decide it is! Was it over when the Germans bombed Pearl Harbor? Hell no!
> Otter (Tim Matheson): [whispering] Germans?
> Boon (Peter Riegert): Forget it, he's rolling.
> Bluto: And it ain't over now. 'Cause when the goin' gets tough... [thinks hard] the tough get goin'! Who's with me? Let's go!
> ...



TOGA! TOGA!


----------



## CombatRaccoon (Jun 6, 2008)

"listen up you primative screwheads... THIS is my BOOMSTICK!!"

--evil dead 3


----------



## BunnyEarBoy (Jun 6, 2008)

Monak said:


> "Zeus, as in father of Apollo, mount Olympus, don't fuck with me or I'll shove a lightning bolt up your ass, Zeus!" - Die Hard: With a Vengeance



Yesss Monak AWESOME!!!!


"Im getting too old for this shit" Lethal Weapon


"How did you pull that royal flush"

"You wouldn't belive me if I told you"

"I am your father and I will belive you"

"Magic"  Maverick


----------



## CombatRaccoon (Jun 6, 2008)

"There's this passage I got memorized. Ezekiel 25:17. "The path of the righteous man is beset on all sides by the inequities of the selfish and the tyranny of evil men. Blessed is he who, in the name of charity and good will, shepherds the weak through the valley of the darkness, for he is truly his brother's keeper and the finder of lost children. And I will strike down upon thee with great vengeance and furious anger those who attempt to poison and destroy my brothers. And you will know my name is The Lord when I lay my vengeance upon thee."[1] I been saying that shit for years. And if you heard it, that meant your ass. I never gave much thought to what it meant. I just thought it was some cold-blooded shit to say to a motherfucker before I popped a cap in his ass. But I saw some shit this morning made me think twice. See, now I'm thinking, maybe it means you're the evil man, and I'm the righteous man. And Mr. 9mm here, he's the shepherd protecting my righteous ass in the valley of darkness. Or, it could mean you're the righteous man and I'm the shepherd and it's the world that's evil and selfish. I'd like that. But that shit ain't the truth. The truth is you're the weak. And I'm the tyranny of evil men. But I'm trying, Ringo. I'm trying real hard to be the shepherd. "


--pulp fiction.


(i love wikiquote)


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Jun 6, 2008)

"Have you ever been in a Turkish prison?" -Airplane!
"There was a rich man from Nottingham, who tried to cross a river! What a dope, he tripped on a rope! Now look at him shiver!" -Robin Hood: Prince of Thieves
"Do me a favor. Tell my children...I love them very much!" -Independence Day


----------



## Molotov (Jun 6, 2008)

"Only human." *gun's pointed at person's head*
"Dodge this." *pulls trigger and sneds guy flying* ---The Matrix.

*epic music starts playing while guy shimmys down a tall building, carrying lit stick of dynamite; goes off*
"...You farted??" -I'm Gonna Git You Sucka.


----------



## BunnyEarBoy (Jun 6, 2008)

RobinHoodrince of thieves <3333 I loved that movie

"no one makes me bleed my own blood" Dodgeball

"Do they speak english in what......ENGLISH MOTHER F@#ER DO YOU SPEAK IT?" 
Pulp Fiction

"Mr. Son Of A Bitch, let's play some cards"   Rounders


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Jun 6, 2008)

"Good morning. (feedback) Good morning. In less than an hour, aircraft from here will join others from around the world. And you will launching the largest ariel battle in the history of mankind. Mankind, that...word should have new meaning for all of us today. We can't be consumed by our petty differences anymore. We will be united in our common interest. Perhaps it's fate that today is the Fourth of July, and you will once again be fighting for our freedom. Not from tyranny, oppression or persecution. But from annihilation. We're fighting for our right to live. To exist. And should we win the day, the Fourth of July will no longer be known as an American holiday, but as the day when the world declared in one voice: 'WE WILL NOT GO QUIETLY INTO THE NIGHT! WE WILL NOT VANISH WITHOUT A FIGHT! WE'RE GOING TO LIVE ON! WE'RE GOING TO SURVIVE! TODAY...WE CELEBRATE OUR INDEPENDENCE DAY'!" -Independence Day


----------



## Azure (Jun 6, 2008)

Erro said:


> Gee, would be nice if we had some GRENADES RIGHT NOW! ~Jayne, Serenity
> 
> Sir, you seem to be having a problem with your brain being missing... ~Zoe, Firefly


Serenity FTW!!!

I'm a leaf on the wind, watch how I soar!  Wash!
I might... Jayne!


----------



## BryanB (Jun 6, 2008)

"I didn't break the law, I am the law"

XD


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Jun 6, 2008)

"Gentlemen, let's plow the road!" -Independence Day


----------



## BunnyEarBoy (Jun 6, 2008)

CombatRaccoon said:


> "listen up you primative screwheads... THIS is my BOOMSTICK!!"
> 
> --evil dead 3





Raccoon <333 YES awesome!!!!

"If you can dodge a wrench....you can dodge a ball"    Dodgeball

" You made me bleed my own... no one makes me bleed my own blood!!!"    Dodgeball


"You think your sooo fucking cool......just once I want to make you scream in pain"

"Play some rap music"      The last boy scout


----------



## Fen (Jun 6, 2008)

"You shoulda gone to China. You know, 'cause I hear they give away babies like free iPods. You know they pretty much just put them in those t-shirt guns and shoot them out at sporting events." --Juno


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Jun 6, 2008)

BunnyEarBoy said:


> "If you can dodge a wrench....you can dodge a ball"    Dodgeball



*Throws wrench*

"Don't ever, EVER do this to a family of badgers!" *Makes funny noises* -Ernest Goes To Camp


----------



## AlexInsane (Jun 6, 2008)

"We are the pirates...of the Caribbean!" - Epic Movie (Only redeemable scene in the entire movie, if you ask me.)

"You're mad!"
"Thank God for that, because if I wasn't this'd never work."
-PoTC: AWE.

"Let us not, dear friends....forget our lines. Let us not forget our lines, shall we?"
-Outtakes from same.

"Tina, you fat lard, come get some dinner!" - Napoleon Dynamite.


----------



## BunnyEarBoy (Jun 6, 2008)

*CLUNK*
*hit in head with wrench*

"Close the door will ya, were you raised in a barn.....you probably were raised in a barn"

Army of Darkness

"Dont touch that, your primitive intellect wouldn't understand alloys and compositions and... things with molecular structures"

Army of Darkness


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Jun 6, 2008)

AlexInsane said:


> "We are the pirates...of the Caribbean!" - Epic Movie (Only redeemable scene in the entire movie, if you ask me.)
> 
> "You're mad!"
> "Thank God for that, because if I wasn't this'd never work."
> ...



Also:

Will Turner: "Hard to port! Gather weigh! Keep her trim!"
Barbosa: "Nay, belay that!" (pauses, looks at Will)
(Will stares back)
Barbosa: "...Do something else!"

British lord (can't remember his name) "Someone must ensure that the world turns properly! People are what they...eat... Oh, *beep**beep*!"
Jack Sparrow: "Uh-uh, you can't curse in a Disney film!"


----------



## Entlassen (Jun 6, 2008)

Col. Kilgore: "So, whatd'ya think?"
Random Private: "Oh, it's pretty exciting!"
Col. Kilgore: "No, no, not that, the waves, the waves!"
*sticks head out the side of the cockpit window*
Col. Kilgore: "Six-foot swells!"
_- Apocalypse Now_

"Charlie don't surf!"
_- Apocalypse Now_

"The horror...the horror..."
_- Apocalypse Now_

"Does anyone find it funny...when I say...Biggus...Dickus?"
*guards laugh*
"He has a wife you know. Do you know what her name is? Her name is...Intercontinentia. Intercontinentia Buttocks."
*guards laugh hysterically*
_- Monty Python and the Life of Brian_


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Jun 6, 2008)

"Calypso! We come before you as humble servants! (Hat blows off) You blew off my hat, you *BEEP*!" -PotC: AWE's outtake


----------



## Mayfurr (Jun 6, 2008)

TyVulpine said:


> "Surely you can't be serious!" Airplane!



"I am serious - and don't call me Shirley."

<had to be done  >


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Jun 6, 2008)

"Flap, trim, wash, rinse, spin, puree..." -Airplane!


----------



## Mayfurr (Jun 6, 2008)

"Open the pod bay doors please, HAL."
"I'm sorry Dave, I'm afraid I can't do that."
  - 2001: A Space Odyssey

From "Meet The Feebles":
===================

"Shit! I was just about to pop my cookies!" - Bletch

"Eat lead, you man-stealing SLUT!" - Heidi 

<on a golf course>
"How's your handicap, Barry?" - Bletch
"She's at home baking a cake." - Barry

"Oh dear - I seem to have my head stuck up my rectum!" - Indian contortionist
"You mean it's not part of your act? Pity, we could have sold it as 'A Passage to India'!" - Sebastian

"This is a lovely golf course, I'm tempted to join the club." - Warthog
"I'm afraid you can't." - Bletch
"You mean they discriminate against Scots?" - Warthog
"No, they just don't want assholes in the clubhouse." - Bletch

"I want that fudge packer eliminated!" - Bletch


----------



## gruz (Jun 6, 2008)

If I'm not back in five minutes...just wait longer


----------



## BunnyEarBoy (Jun 6, 2008)

"How many did he have?"

"just the one!"

".......just one?....come on Doc"   Back to the future III


----------



## TundraWolfBlade (Jun 7, 2008)

"Wax on.  Wax off."  

Do I need to say it? Do I?


----------



## Kyoujin (Jun 7, 2008)

".. No ticket."


----------



## TundraWolfBlade (Jun 7, 2008)

"Can I marry your brain?..."  Riley Poole.


----------



## fao (Jun 7, 2008)

"...when a ten-foot tall maniac taps the back of your favorite head against a barroom wall, looks you crooked in the eye and asks you if "you paid your dues?". You look that sucker right back in the eye and just remember what old Jack Burton says at a time like that... "Have you paid your dues Jack?" "Yes Sir, the check is in the MAIL.""


----------



## fao (Jun 7, 2008)

Kyoujin said:


> ".. No ticket."



"Vas..." 

***punch***
***Throw***


----------



## TundraWolfBlade (Jun 7, 2008)

"Ok... who wants to go down the creepy tunnel inside the tomb first..." Riley


----------



## fao (Jun 7, 2008)

BunnyEarBoy said:


> "How many did he have?"
> 
> "just the one!"
> 
> ".......just one?....come on Doc"   Back to the future III



"Run for fun? What the hell kind a fun is THAT?"

Hahaha GREAT movie.


----------



## Aden (Jun 7, 2008)

"The Dude abides."


----------



## Devo (Jun 7, 2008)

_"And now comes the part where I relieve you, the little people, of the burden of your failed and useless lives. But as my plastic surgeon always said, 'If you gotta go, go with a smile!' HEHEHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!" - The Joker, Batman _


----------



## Mayfurr (Jun 7, 2008)

Kyoujin said:


> "... No ticket."



"Snakes. Why did it have to be _snakes_?"


----------



## Merp (Jun 7, 2008)

"I have come here to chew bubble gum and kick ass...and I'm all out of bubble gum..." -They Live (Rowdy Roddy Piper)


----------



## BunnyEarBoy (Jun 7, 2008)

wow!!!! 
This thread is going great!!
*digs in AWOL bag*
carrots for the "no ticket" quote from Indy III
and
carrots for the "They Live" quote
and
"run for fun" gets a carrot also!!


Keep it up!!!

"you got another one, thats another one.....  Two more!!........ Dont mess with the bull young man or else you get the horns!"   Breakfast Club


----------



## AlexInsane (Jun 7, 2008)

"Three servings of yogurt, milk, or cheese
 Will help your bones and subsidize the cattle industries!
 A body needs to grow
 And growing takes proteins
 That's why meat can be a tasty treat
 Like fish or human beings
 When you eat your sweets
 Make sure you try
 To limit your servings
 OR YOU'LL DIIIIEEEEE!" - Clone High (Not a movie, but Marylin Manson singing it was hysterical, especially the end.)

http://www.clonehighusa.com/music/original_songs/episode_2/marlyn manson food pyramid.mp3


----------



## BunnyEarBoy (Jun 7, 2008)

"I need your clothes, your boots and your motorcycle"
T-2 Judgement day

"being a police officer isn't about proper action, or shit!" Hot Fuzz


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Jun 7, 2008)

"Wake up! Who has to go to the lavatory?" (Everyone raises hand while still "asleep") -The Breakfast Club

"Great helium." -Hot Shots

"Thirty-Thirtysomething been's cancelled. Come around to runway two-niner." -Hot Shots


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Jun 7, 2008)

"It is your destiny." -Darth Vader, Star Wars.


----------



## Xaerun (Jun 7, 2008)

"Brick, where did you get a hand grenade?"
"I don't know!"

"I killed a man with a trident."
"Yeah, I've been meaning to talk to you about that. You should probably find some relatives and lay low for a while because you're probably wanted for murder."

(Anchorman)

[Also, when the hell did I hit 200 posts?]


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Jun 7, 2008)

"When I first came here, this was all swamp. Everyone said I was daft to build a castle on a swamp, but I built in all the same, just to show them. It sank into the swamp. So I built a second one. That sank into the swamp. So I built a third. That burned down, fell over, then sank into the swamp. But the fourth one stayed up." -Monty Python & The Holy Grail

 "And the Lord spake, saying, "First shalt thou take out the Holy Pin. Then shalt thou count to three, no more, no less. Three shall be the number thou shalt count, and the number of the counting shall be three. Four shalt thou not count, neither count thou two, excepting that thou then proceed to three. Five is right out. Once the number three, being the third number, be reached, then lobbest thou thy Holy Hand Grenade of Antioch towards thy foe, who, being naughty in my sight, shall snuff it." -Monty Python & The Holy Grail


----------



## An Sionnach Rua (Jun 7, 2008)

*Darth Vader*: There will be a substantial reward for the one who finds the _Millennium Falcon_. You are free to use any methods necessary, but I want them alive. [_Looks and points right at Boba Fett_] _No disintegrations!_*
Boba Fett*: _[Dissapointed]_ As you wish.


----------



## Xaerun (Jun 7, 2008)

*Austin*: "All I said was: "I'm pretending to whisper a big secret in your ear so that Jake here thinks I'm telling you a secret, which will cause him to break into a hysterical confession where he actually reveals a big secret. Thus confirming everything I just whispered in your ear."" (NOT Another Teen Movie)

*Preston's Father*: And remember son, *no parties*.
*Keg Guy*: [Two guys walk by carring a beer keg] Keg commin' through! Hey Preston.
*Preston*: Whats up, man?
*Preston's Father*: We're really trusting you here, Preston.
*Roadie*: [Behind them two more guys roll in a huge set of speakers] Where to you want these speakers set up, Preston?
*Preston*: Yeah, just move all the shit in the dinning room.
[to his parents]
*Preston*: Well, you guys really should hit the road, huh? Because I'm about to take your antique Ferrari to the inner-city to buy some hookers.
*Preston's Mother*: Well, alright, sweetie. We'll call you later to check in.
*Preston*: Oh, mom. By that point I'll be so high I won't even know where the phone is.
*Preston's Mother*: Haha! Thats my boy.


----------



## Monak (Jun 7, 2008)

Merp said:


> "I have come here to chew bubble gum and kick ass...and I'm all out of bubble gum..." -They Live (Rowdy Roddy Piper)



THE GREATEST QUOTE OF ALL TIME.  They Live FTW!


----------



## JimmyDimples (Jun 7, 2008)

From _*UHF*_:

"I need a drink."
"You don't drink."
"Yeah, but I've been meaning to start!"

"George? What's the matter? " 
*http://www.imdb.com/name/nm0946148/*"Stanley, you don't want to know. " 
"Huh? Why did I ask?"


----------



## NerdyMunk (Jun 7, 2008)

"So we either die here, die in the tunnels, or die in streets." -Hud, Cloverfield.

"Do you know how crazy you are?"
"You mean the nature of this conversation?"
"No, I mean the nature of you,"
-No Country for Old Men


----------



## NerdyMunk (Jun 7, 2008)

ShadowKnuckles said:


> "Brick, where did you get a hand grenade?"
> "I don't know!"
> 
> "I killed a man with a trident."
> ...



-I pooped a hammer. (in bloopers in the credits)
-(While staring at Veronica) You're not Ron.
All Brick from Anchorman


----------



## Thatch (Jun 7, 2008)

Martin Riggs: You want me to drive?
Roger Murtaugh: No, you're supposed to be suicidal, remember? I'LL drive.
Martin Riggs: Anybody who drives around in this town IS suicidal.

Roger Murtaugh:See how easy that was? Boom, still alive. Now we question him. You know why we question him? Because I got him in the leg. I didn't shoot him full of holes or try to jump off a building with him. 
Martin Riggs:Hey, that's not fair. The building guy lived.

Also the line of the jumper "Did you see? he tried to kill me!" (from memory, so it doesn't have to be correct, but it went somewhere along that) after Riggs dragged him of the edge.

All from "Lethal weapon".

How would I want to quote the whole Pulp Fiction


----------



## BunnyEarBoy (Jun 7, 2008)

"SUPPLIES!!!!!!"   UHF


"Stooopid....you sooo stooopid" UHF

"Your a lucky, luck little boy.....you get to drink from ....THE FIRE HOSE!!!!" UHF


----------



## Kajet (Jun 7, 2008)

"Looks like I picked the wrong week to quit smoking."
"Looks like I picked the wrong week to quit drinking."
"Looks like I picked the wrong week to quit amphetamines."
"Looks like I picked the wrong week to quit sniffing glue."
Same guy (I forget the char's name)

"Bad news... looks like the fog is getting thicker." "And Leon's getting laaaaaarger!"

"I just wanna tell you both good luck, we're all counting on you." (said before but deserves repeating.)


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Jun 7, 2008)

Kajet said:


> "Looks like I picked the wrong week to quit smoking."
> "Looks like I picked the wrong week to quit drinking."
> "Looks like I picked the wrong week to quit amphetamines."
> "Looks like I picked the wrong week to quit sniffing glue."
> ...



That was McCroskey that kept picking the wrong week to (insert something here).


----------



## fao (Jun 7, 2008)

Merp said:


> "I have come here to chew bubble gum and kick ass...and I'm all out of bubble gum..." -They Live (Rowdy Roddy Piper)



HAHA!

"Go ahead. Put em' ON"

Any John Carpenter movie from the 80's is solid GOLD.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Jun 7, 2008)

"Yippee-ki-yay" -Die Hard


----------



## NerdyMunk (Jun 7, 2008)

Hukanna Matata! What a wonderful phrase! It means no worries, for the rest of your days!
-Guess!


----------



## fao (Jun 7, 2008)

"If my calculations are correct, when this baby hits eighty-eight miles per hour... you're gonna see some serious sh**."


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Jun 7, 2008)

fao said:


> "If my calculations are correct, when this baby hits eighty-eight miles per hour... you're gonna see some serious sh**."



"I'm your density!"


----------



## Furryfan123 (Jun 7, 2008)

"Say you have a milkshake...And I have a milkshake...And I have a straw -lifts finger- here,s a straw..Are you watching? -Walks over to other side of the room- Now, my straw reaches -Walks forward with finger extended- Acrooooooooosssss the room, and starts to drink your milkshake...I, drink, your MILKSHAKE! I DRINK IT UP!
-Daniel Plainview, There Will Be Blood




Everything! Every SINGLE thing and I mean EVERYTHING says he's guilty! Do you think I'm an idiot or something?! I'm telling you...Every SINGLE thing that's been going on in here has been TWISTED, and TURNED! What about the glasses? How do YOU know she didn't have them on?! And the whole thing about hearing the boy yell? The phrase was I'M GOING TO KILL YOU. And that's what he said! to his own FATHER! I don't care what kind of man he was, it was his FATHER! I'm telling you...I knoe what these kids are like, I KNOW WHAT THEY'RE LIKE! HOW THEY KILL YOU EVERY DAY!
Juror 3- Twelve Angry Men (Not an exact quote, When I was in 12 angry men (Juror 3, heh :3) We edited it to make it run smoother)


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Jun 7, 2008)

Furryfan123 said:


> "Say you have a milkshake...And I have a milkshake...And I have a straw -lifts finger- here,s a straw..Are you watching? -Walks over to other side of the room- Now, my straw reaches -Walks forward with finger extended- Acrooooooooosssss the room, and starts to drink your milkshake...I, drink, your MILKSHAKE! I DRINK IT UP!
> -Daniel Plainview, There Will Be Blood



http://thatguywiththeglasses.com/vi...es/37-5-second-movies/216-there-will-be-blood


----------



## RailRunner (Jun 7, 2008)

Furryfan123 said:


> Everything! Every SINGLE thing and I mean EVERYTHING says he's guilty! Do you think I'm an idiot or something?! I'm telling you...Every SINGLE thing that's been going on in here has been TWISTED, and TURNED! What about the glasses? How do YOU know she didn't have them on?! And the whole thing about hearing the boy yell? The phrase was I'M GOING TO KILL YOU. And that's what he said! to his own FATHER! I don't care what kind of man he was, it was his FATHER! I'm telling you...I knoe what these kids are like, I KNOW WHAT THEY'RE LIKE! HOW THEY KILL YOU EVERY DAY!
> Juror 3- Twelve Angry Men (Not an exact quote, When I was in 12 angry men (Juror 3, heh :3) We edited it to make it run smoother)




You were in 12 Angry Men?!? 

Also:

Look! El Dorado! The city of gold! This could be our destiny! Our fate!  
 Miguel, if I believed in fate, I wouldn't be playing with loaded dice.--Road to El Dorado

I think I'm entitled!
You want answers?
I want the truth!
YOU CAN'T HANDLE THE TRUTH!! --A Few Good Men

Think he's gonna fall for this?  
You did. You ready?  
I was born ready.  
 [_rolls his eyes]_--Ocean's 13


----------



## BunnyEarBoy (Jun 7, 2008)

"Your a midget in 32 states.."

"Yeah but Im an animal in the other 32.........34.....24"   

Ocean's 13



"Hope is a good thing...maybe the best of things....and no good thing ever truly dies"

Shawshank Redemption 

*I used the Shawshank quote in my graduation speech*


----------



## Xaerun (Jun 7, 2008)

"So unless we intend to do this job in Reno, we're in barney.  " *everyone looks at him* "Barney Rubble. TROUBLE." - Basher (Ocean's Eleven)

*Bartender*: "How's the game going?"
*Rusty*: "Longest hour of my life."
*Bartender*: "What?"
*Rusty*: "I'm running away with your wife."
*Bartender*: "Great!"


----------



## RailRunner (Jun 7, 2008)

Next time, try to keep the weight off in between.
You should settle down, have a couple kids.


You think this is funny?

Well, Terry, it sure as shit ain't sad!


----------



## Ink-Eyes (Jun 7, 2008)

"A census taker once tried to test me. I ate his liver with some fava beans and a nice chianti."


----------



## BunnyEarBoy (Jun 8, 2008)

"you should settle down... Adopt a few kids"
Oceans 13

LoL

*digs in AWOL bag*
you get a carrot!!!!


They reuse the quote from Rounders in Oceans 13
Matt Damon
"I'll see you when I see you"

Final line for Damon in the movie!


----------



## Furryfan123 (Jun 8, 2008)

RailRunner said:


> You were in 12 Angry Men?!?


Yep :3


----------



## ScottWolf (Jun 8, 2008)

CombatRaccoon said:


> "listen up you primative screwheads... THIS is my BOOMSTICK!!"
> 
> --evil dead 3


Thats right. Shop smart. Shop S-Mart... YA GOT THAT???


----------



## Kajet (Jun 8, 2008)

"MATT DAMON! MATT DAMON!!!"

Team America


----------



## Le_DÃ©mon_Sans_Visage (Jun 8, 2008)

fao said:


> "If my calculations are correct, when this baby hits eighty-eight miles per hour... you're gonna see some serious sh**."



Hah-hah, that's what I set my computer to say when it starts up instead of that windows zither noise. 

*My cat can eat a whole watermelon.*
 - Rubin has trouble coming up with a topic of conversation, in _Rubin & Ed_

*Have you tried talking to a corpse? It's boring.  *
 - Jack the zombie isn't having a fun time being dead, in _An American Werewolf in London_ 


*Look out the window. And doesn't this remind you of when you were in the boat, and then later than night, you were lying, looking up at the ceiling, and the water in your head was not dissimilar from the landscape, and you think to yourself, "Why is it that the landscape is moving, but the boat is still?" *
 - the train fireman goes off on a tangent in _Dead Man_

Queen Doris: *Tell me why that French slut is so special to you and why you carry her picture around in your pocket! *
King Fausto: *All right, I'll tell to you. She's French and that's simple. Therefore she's of the master race. A direct descendant of God just like me. *
 - you heard the midget, my people are direct descendants of god, from _The Forbidden Zone_

*It hurts to breathe.*
 - Simon's poetic, fatalistic philosophy, or maybe just a reference to his busted head in _Henry Fool_


----------



## fao (Jun 8, 2008)

TyVulpine said:


> "I'm your density!"



HAHAHAH Poor George.


----------



## fao (Jun 8, 2008)

Le_DÃ©mon_Sans_Visage said:


> Hah-hah, that's what I set my computer to say when it starts up instead of that windows zither noise.



Hahahaha! Glorious!


----------



## fao (Jun 8, 2008)

Some of my favorite exchanges of all time are:

Doc- "I'm your huckleberry."
Ringo- "Fights not with you Holiday"
Doc- "I beg to differ Sir. We started a game we never got to finish. Play for blood remember?"
Ringo- "I was just foolin' about."
Doc- "I wasn't."

"Doc Brown- "...the encounter could create a time paradox, the results of which could cause a chain reaction that would unravel the very fabric of the space time continuum, and destroy the entire universe! Granted, that's a worse case scenario. The destruction might in fact be very localized, limited to merely our own galaxy."
Marty- "Well, thats a relief."


Lo Pan- "All I need Mr. Burton is a girl with green eyes. And When I find her I will marry her and Shing Dai will be happy and my curse will be lifted!"
Jack- "And go on to rule the universe form beyond the grave."
Lo Pan- "Indeed!"
Jack- "Or check into a psycho ward which ever comes first huh?"
Wang- "Come on Jack-"
Jack- "Come on what. I'm supposed to buy this sh**? 2000 years and he can't find one broad to fit the bill? Come on Dave you must be doing something seriously wrong!"


----------



## fao (Jun 8, 2008)

"Ray. When someone asks you if your a god, you say YES!"-Ghost Busters

"Gozer the Gozerian... good evening. As a duly designated representative of the City, County and State of New York, I order you to cease any and all supernatural activity and return forthwith to your place of origin or to the nearest convenient parallel dimension." Ghost Busters

"I'll catch this bird for you, but it ain't gonna be easy. Bad fish. Not like going down to the pond and chasing bluegills and tommycocks. This shark, swallow you whole. No shakin', no tenderizin', down you go."- Jaws


----------



## Le_DÃ©mon_Sans_Visage (Jun 8, 2008)

Just about any quote from BTTF is instant gold. 

*I would prefer not to.*
 - Bartleby's answer to any request, from _Bartleby_

Frank Booth: *What kind of beer do you like to drink, neighbor?* 
Jeffrey: *Heineken. *
Frank Booth: *Heineken? F*ck that shit! Pabst Blue Ribbon! *
 - in the context of _Blue Velvet_, that's the least of Frank's epic f*bombs

*Learn how to speak!*
 - Dink the clown disses mimes in _Shakes the Clown_

*Nobody gives a hoot about me and my stupid bat. *
 - a _Neverending Story_ line that always cracks me up for some reason


*If you wanna f*ck with the eagles, you gotta learn how to fly.*
 - _Heathers_


----------



## BunnyEarBoy (Jun 8, 2008)

"Your too old fat man..... And your tits are way to big.. get the fuck outa here"  FightClub

""nee-kay what is that some kinda injun talk?" Back to the future III

"I must break you!" Rocky IV


"fucking thing took my quater!!"  Slapshot

"hey guys, Look I got my
quater back!!!"  Slapshot

"you stop that laughing right meow!!!"  SuperTroopers


----------



## BunnyEarBoy (Jun 8, 2008)

Epic Jaws Quote!

"Were gona need a bigger boat!!"


----------



## Lonely (Jun 8, 2008)

"Woah."
~any Keanu Reeves movie

We must move forward, not backward,
upward, not downward,
and always wirrling-twirling -twirling toward success.
Bill Clinton/Krang~Simpsons (not the movie, but couldn't pass it up.)


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Jun 8, 2008)

fao said:


> "Gozer the Gozerian... good evening. As a duly designated representative of the City, County and State of New York, I order you to cease any and all supernatural activity and return forthwith to your place of origin or to the nearest convenient parallel dimension." Ghost Busters



"Well, that oughta do it! Thanks very much, Ray."



"She sleeps above her covers. Four FEET above her covers!"

"Ray, we'd like to shoot the monster. Could you move, please?"

"While I take Ms. Barrett to her apartment and check her out. Check out Ms. Barrett's APARTMENT!"


----------



## Jack (Jun 8, 2008)

"I'm gonna come after you like a spider monkey!"
Talladega nights.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Jun 8, 2008)

McLovin'? There isn't even a first name, it's just McLovin!
-Superbad


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Jun 8, 2008)

"The quarterback is TOAST!" -Die Hard


----------



## Devo (Jun 8, 2008)

"I... hate... this place. This zoo, this reality. It's the smell... if there is such a thing." - Agent Smith, The Matrix


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Jun 8, 2008)

"Oh, I-I never knew...just WHAT happened... Why...did he never tell me about any of you? WHY?!" -The Secret of NIMH


----------



## BunnyEarBoy (Jun 8, 2008)

"Oi' you tick lump you not going anywhere, you stay till the job is done" Snatch

"You like dags" Snatch

"What does he think we is, a bunch of 'tives?"  Snatch


----------



## fao (Jun 9, 2008)

TyVulpine said:


> "Well, that oughta do it! Thanks very much, Ray."
> 
> 
> 
> ...



HAHAHAHA!

Ray- "Egon, what have you got?"
Egon- "I'm sorry Ray. I am terrified beyond the capacity for rational thought."

"Thats a big twinky"


----------



## fao (Jun 9, 2008)

Le_DÃ©mon_Sans_Visage said:


> *Nobody gives a hoot about me and my stupid bat. *
> - a _Neverending Story_ line that always cracks me up for some reason



Aww hahaha. I loved that movie so much. Another great movie from the glorious 80's.


----------



## fao (Jun 9, 2008)

"Oh, I'm afraid the deflector shield will be quite operational when your friends arrive." -The Emperor

Willow- "Stop calling me peck!"
Mad Martigan- "Oh I'm sorry, PEEEECK. Peeeeck Peck peck peck peck!"

Willow- "I suppose you're a warrior."
Mad Martigan- "I am the greatest swordsman that ever LIVED."

Unico- "Please stop Kuruku. If you don't I will fight you and I might have to... destroy you and I'd rather not do that."
Kuruku- "I shall struggle to HIDE my terror!"

Beasel- "Really and Truly?"
Unico- "Really and Truly!"
Beasel- "Really and Truly and Truly?"
Unico- "Yes! Really and truly and truly and tru- Oh...I think I lost count somewhere. Anyway I mean what I say!"


----------



## Drakaji (Jun 9, 2008)

"What if you had to tell someone the most important thing in the world, but you knew they'd never believe you?" - Deja Vu


----------



## BunnyEarBoy (Jun 9, 2008)

"Hugo, look at this... What is that, what is that stain?"

"uhhh I don't know cinnamon roll?"

"Cinnamon roll, cinnamon the roll of the cinnamon.... That it looks like jizz.... Yeah. Eastern european jizz..it looks like sone F@{<head blew his load on a 12,000$ calf skin jacket, the twist its my 12,000$ calf skin jacket!!"

"you want I to appology?"

"only if you really mean it"

"I very sowwie"

"are you a complete F@(&ing idiot?"

"I am"

Smoking Aces


----------



## Diego117 (Jun 9, 2008)

"Great googamooga!" -Evolution


----------



## Erro (Jun 9, 2008)

No sir, I did not see you playing with your dolls ~Spaceballs


----------



## Diego117 (Jun 9, 2008)

I love Spaceballs!

"Sam were you masturbating?"
"MOM!"
"Well we don't have to call it that. We could call it Sam's Happy Time."
     -Transformers

Don't think that's exactly right but still funny.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Jun 9, 2008)

fao said:


> Willow- "Stop calling me peck!"
> Mad Martigan- "Oh I'm sorry, PEEEECK. Peeeeck Peck peck peck peck!"
> 
> Willow- "I suppose you're a warrior."
> Mad Martigan- "I am the greatest swordsman that ever LIVED."



Princess: "You're no woman!" *Rips off Mad Martigan's disguise.
Lug: "NOT A WOMAN?!"
Lug's wife: "Now, honey..."
Mad Martigan: "Gentlemen..."
Lug: "NOT A WOMAN???!"
Mad Martigan: "...Meet Lug!" *ducks as fist thrown by Lug meant for Mad Martigan hits soldiers*


----------



## RailRunner (Jun 9, 2008)

"Who elected you leader of this outfit?"
"Well, Pete, I figure it ought to be the one with a capacity for abstract thought.  But, if that ain't the consensus view, then hell, let's put it to a vote!"
"Suits me. I'm voting for yours truly."
"Well *I'm* voting for yours truly too."
"Okay, I'm with you fellers"

--O Brother Where Art Thou?

EDIT:

..."I'm goddamn bona fide!"
"Everett, my beard itches."--same


----------



## BunnyEarBoy (Jun 9, 2008)

LOL I loved O Brother where art thou?

"Of all the things I've lost, I miss my mind the most." Hackers



"The post-game show is brought to you by....Christ, I can't find it. To hell with it. 

Major Leauge


"*Pedro Cerrano*: Bats, they are sick. I cannot hit curveball. Straightball I hit it very much. Curveball, bats are afraid. I ask Jobu to come, take fear from bats. I offer him cigar, rum. He will come. 
*Eddie Harris*: You know you might think about taking Jesus Christ as your savior instead of fooling around with all this stuff.  
*Roger Dorn*: Shit, Harris.  
*Pedro Cerrano*: Jesus, I like him very much, but he no help with curveball.  
*Eddie Harris*: You trying to say Jesus Christ can't hit a curveball? 
"

Major League 
Ok..I lifted this from IMDB....but this is just awesome!!!!


----------



## Hybrid Project Alpha (Jun 9, 2008)

"Where the hell's your god now?" - Richard B. Riddick, Pitch Black


----------



## BunnyEarBoy (Jun 9, 2008)

"The point is, how do you know the fairy isn't a crazy glue sniffer? "Building model airplanes" says the little fairy; well, we're not buying it. He sneaks into your house once, that's all it takes. The next thing you know, there's money missing off the dresser, and your daughter's knocked up. I seen it a hundred times."

Tommy Boy


----------



## Frantic (Jun 9, 2008)

Man, Repo Man's such an awesome movie (but really strange).  No one I know's even heard of it though.

"Repo man's always intense."
    -Repo Man

"It's a beautiful night...you can almost see the stars."
    -Repo Man

"I DO want your money, because God wants your money!"
    -Repo Man


Frank Alexander: Food alright?
Alex: Great sir, great!
Frank Alexander: Try the wine! 
    -A Clockwork Orange

Prison Chaplain: Choice! The boy has not a real choice, has he? Self-interest, the fear of physical pain drove him to that grotesque act of self-abasement. The insincerity was clear to be seen. He ceases to be a wrongdoer. He ceases also to be a creature capable of moral choice.
    -A Clockwork Orange

And Finally:

Yossarian: Is Orr crazy?
Dr. 'Doc' Daneeka: Of course he is. He has to be crazy to keep flying after all his close calls he's had.
Yossarian: Why can't you ground him?
Dr. 'Doc' Daneeka: I can, but first he has to ask me.
Yossarian: That's all he's gotta do to be grounded?
Dr. 'Doc' Daneeka: That's all.
Yossarian: Then you can ground him?
Dr. 'Doc' Daneeka: No. Then I cannot ground him.
Yossarian: Aah!
Dr. 'Doc' Daneeka: There's a CATCH.
Yossarian: A catch?
Dr. 'Doc' Daneeka: Sure. Catch-22. Anyone who wants to get out of combat isn't really crazy, so I can't ground him.
Yossarian: Ok, let me see if I've got this straight. In order to be grounded, I've got to be crazy. And I must be crazy to keep flying. But if I ask to be grounded, that means I'm not crazy anymore, and I have to keep flying.
Dr. 'Doc' Daneeka: You got it, that's Catch-22.
Yossarian: Whoo... That's some catch, that Catch-22.
Dr. 'Doc' Daneeka: It's the best there is. 
    -Catch 22


----------



## BunnyEarBoy (Jun 9, 2008)

"Bazooko's Circus is what the whole hep world would be doing Saturday nights if the Nazis had won the war. This was the Sixth Reich." Fear and Loathing in Las Vegas

"Look, there's two women fucking a polar bear!"
"Don't tell me these things. Not now man."  Fear and Loathing in Las Vegas

"How much do they pay you to fuck the polar bear?" Fear and Loathing in Las Vegas

"I'm done doing what I swore an oath to God 28 years ago to never do again. I've created, "something that kills people." And in that purpose I was a success. I've done this, because philosophically I'm sympathetic to your aim. I can tell you with no ego, this is my finest sword. If on your journey, you should encounter God, God will be cut."

Kill Bill vol. 1


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Jun 9, 2008)

"Two targets, time enough for ONE shot. The girl? Or the mission?" -GoldenEye


----------



## NerdyMunk (Jun 9, 2008)

You are one of few assassins that have this ability.- Morgan Freeman from the upcoming film Wanted.


----------



## BunnyEarBoy (Jun 9, 2008)

brownsquirrel said:


> You are one of few assassins that have this ability.- Morgan Freeman from the upcoming film Wanted.



OMG I want to see that movie sooooo bad!!!

"No time for love Dr. Jones"   Temple of Doom


----------



## Le_DÃ©mon_Sans_Visage (Jun 9, 2008)

*"I love my dead gay son."*
 - more from _Heathers_

*"You can't tame what's meant the be wild, doc. T'aint natural."*
 - words of wisdom from Earl the werewolf in _The Howling_

*"Don't expect it to tango, it has a broken back."*
 - mad scientist Dr. West on the limitations of a re-animated cat, _Re-Animator_


----------



## BunnyEarBoy (Jun 9, 2008)

"We planned ahead so we don't have to do anything right now, Earl explained it to me"

Tremors


----------



## Lukar (Jun 9, 2008)

"I've got a jar of di-irt! I've got a jar of di-irt! And guess what's inside it!" ~Jack Sparrow (PotC2)

"Sit yo a*s down!" ~Some basketball player from a basketball game that they mentioned on G4's Attack of the Show.

"Max, let's not deny our heritages. You're Jewish, you're good with money. I'm Irish, I drink, and I ban homosexuals from marching in my parade." ~Peter from Family Guy (When You Wish Upon a Weinstein)


----------



## yasafusa (Jun 9, 2008)

These make me laugh *first one I think inspired forest gump*

Cellmate: ...and when there was no meat, we ate fowl and when there was no fowl, we ate crawdad and when there was no crawdad to be found, we ate sand. 
H.I.: You ate what? 
Cellmate: We ate sand. 
[pause] 
H.I.: You ate SAND? 
Cellmate: That's right! 

OR

Nathan Arizona Sr:  I don't know - they were jammies! They had Yodas 'n' shit on 'em! 

-Raising Arizona


----------



## BunnyEarBoy (Jun 10, 2008)

"What did you say to the kid?, its not about how hard you hit..its  about how hard you can get hit and keep moving forward, how much you can take and keep moving forward"

Rocky Balboa


----------



## Azure (Jun 10, 2008)

Erro said:


> Gee, would be nice if we had some GRENADES RIGHT NOW! ~Jayne, Serenity
> 
> Sir, you seem to be having a problem with your brain being missing... ~Zoe, Firefly





AzurePhoenix said:


> Serenity FTW!!!
> 
> I'm a leaf on the wind, watch how I soar!  Wash!
> I might... Jayne!


Scary, and I quoted you ITT as well.


----------



## BunnyEarBoy (Jun 10, 2008)

Firefly was an awesome show... they did an awesome job with the movie too....
sucks they killed wash in the movie...did not see that coming. 

" I'm disinclined to acquiesce to your request. Means "no" 

PotC: the curse of the black pearl


----------



## Kyoujin (Jun 10, 2008)

"CHIP I'M ALL JACKED UP ON MOUNTAIN DEW."

Talladega Nights


----------



## Jorge the Wolfdog (Jun 10, 2008)

"I'm surrounded by assholes!"

*Spaceballs*


----------



## RedVein (Jun 10, 2008)

"Well, look, you've hardly touched your food."
[mashes food with fingers]
"There, happy?"
-*Young Frankenstein*


----------



## RedVein (Jun 10, 2008)

-*Do not want*-


----------



## BunnyEarBoy (Jun 10, 2008)

"Hump....what hump" Young Frankenstein


----------



## ScottWolf (Jun 10, 2008)

Aden said:


> "The Dude abides."


*pulls out bowlingball* "What the fuck is this?"
"Clearly, you are not a golfer..." - Big Lebowski

Beneath this mask is more than a face.... Beneath this mask there is an idea, Mr. Creedy... And ideas are bulletproof!

Remember, remember, the Fifth of November, The Gunpowder Treason and plot..
I can think of no reason why the Gunpowder Treason should ever be forgot. - V For Vendetta


----------



## Jorge the Wolfdog (Jun 10, 2008)

"THIS IS SPARTA"

*300*


----------



## BunnyEarBoy (Jun 10, 2008)

"Not in my fucking neighborhood" The Burbs

"That kid is a meatball" The Burbs


----------



## Jack (Jun 10, 2008)

"life is like a box of chocolates. you never know what you're gonna get."
-Forest gump.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Jun 10, 2008)

I'm a dude, he's a dude, she's a dude, we're all dudes!

-Good Burger


----------



## Frantic (Jun 10, 2008)

yasafusa said:


> These make me laugh *first one I think inspired forest gump*
> 
> Cellmate: ...and when there was no meat, we ate fowl and when there was no fowl, we ate crawdad and when there was no crawdad to be found, we ate sand.
> H.I.: You ate what?
> ...




Haha, that first one's my favorite quote from that movie.

Ed McDonnough: You mean you busted out of jail.
Evelle: No, ma'am. We released ourselves on our own recognizance.
Gale: What my brother here means to say is that we felt that the institution no longer had anything to offer us. 
    -Raising Arizona

Evelle: [about the balloons he just bought] These blow up into funny shapes and all?
Grocer: Well no... unless round is funny. 
    -Raising Arizona


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Jun 10, 2008)

"Commanding a starship is your first Best Destiny. Anything else is a waste of material." Star Trek II


----------



## BunnyEarBoy (Jun 10, 2008)

"there are 10 kinda people in this world....those who understand binary and those who dont!" 

I think this is from the movie SNEAKERS
but im not sure.... I just love the quote<33


----------



## Teriath (Jun 11, 2008)

"One...of us...is wearing...a push-up bra...it's lacy...and cute!"- Kung-Pow :3


----------



## Jorge the Wolfdog (Jun 11, 2008)

"What the hell am I looking at? When does this happen in the movie? "
"Now. Your looking at now sir. Everything that is happening now is happening now. "
"What happen to then? "
"We past it. "
"When?"
"Just now. We're in now now. " 
"Go back to then. "
" When?"
" Now."
"Now? "
" Now."
"I can't? "
"Why?"
"We just missed it."
"When?"
"Just now. "
"When will then be now?"
"Soon."

*Spaceballs*

My favorite lines in the movie (^_^)


----------



## Diego117 (Jun 11, 2008)

"Did someone call a hairy plumber? I've come to lay some pipe. Bow chicka bow wow!" -Tucker, RvB.

"I shall call him... CRUNCHBITE!" -Caboose, RvB


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Jun 11, 2008)

Teriath said:


> "One...of us...is wearing...a push-up bra...it's lacy...and cute!"- Kung-Pow :3



"From now on, you shall all call me by the name 'Betty'."
"But isn't Betty a girl's name?"

"I have two choices. A, quickly duck sideways, dodge the claw, then take him out with a spinning back kick.  Or B, take the claw in the face, then roll on the ground and die...." *Hit with claw, falls to ground* "...Hmmm, should have gone with A."


----------



## Istanbul (Jun 11, 2008)

"This could get interesting."
"Define interesting."
"Oh god, oh god, we're all gonna die?"
- Wash, _Serenity_


----------



## makmakmob (Jun 11, 2008)

Rory Breaker: What did you shoot him with, an air gun?
Winston: Look, we grow weed. We're not mercenaries.
Rory Breaker: You don't say. 

Dog: What the fuck is that?
Mickey: It's me bren gun.
Dog: Couldn't you have thought of something more practical? 

Winston: We grow copious amounts of ganj here, and you're carrying a wasted girl and a bag of fertilizer. You don't look like your average horti-fucking-culturalist!

Plank: Ah! They fucking shot me!
Dog: Well, fucking shoot 'em back!
*GUNSHOT*
John: Jesus, Plank, couldn't you have got smokeless cartridges? I can't see a bloody thi - Ah! Shit! I've been shot!
Dog: I don't fucking believe this! Can everyone stop gettin' shot? 

These and quite a few other lines in 'Lock Stock and Two Smoking Barrels'


----------



## Xaerun (Jun 11, 2008)

"Are you the Judean People's Front?"
"Fuck off. We're the People's Front of Judea!"

(The Life Of Brian)


----------



## Year_of_the_Fox (Jun 11, 2008)

What does Marcellus Wallace look like? 
What? 
What country you from? 
What? 
What ain't no country I ever heard of! They speak English in What? 
What? 
ENGLISH, MOTHERFUCKER! DO-YOU-SPEAK-IT? 
Yes! 
Then you know what I'm saying! 
Yes! 
Describe what Marcellus Wallace looks like! 
What, I-? 
Say what again. SAY WHAT AGAIN. I dare you, I double dare you, motherfucker. Say what one more goddamn time.

-Pulp Fiction-


----------



## Ink-Eyes (Jun 11, 2008)

Randal: And what's with that gay fucking look, I thought Sam was going to saunter over Frodo and suck his fucking cock. Now that would have been an Academy Award worthy ending.

Hobbit Lover: Hey faggot, they're not gay! They're hobbits! 

Randal: And then after the Frodo and Sam suckfest, just before the credits roll, Sam straight up fucking bricks in Frodo's mouth.

Clerks II


----------



## BunnyEarBoy (Jun 11, 2008)

"its not pink!, its lightish red!" red vs blue

"hey tex, I got a hard-line you can use... Bow chicka wow wow" red vs blue

"STOP TOGGLING ME, before someone gets hurt!" red vs blue

"Ill tell you what, write it down and put it in an envelope, then Ill take it and file it under SHIT I ALREADY KNOW!!!"  red vs blue


----------



## Ink-Eyes (Jun 11, 2008)

"there is no such thing as bad press dude, just ask charles manson" ~ Dave- Code Monkeys Season 2


----------



## Jack (Jun 11, 2008)

"for five minutes could you not be yourself? FOR FIVE MINUTES!!!"
-shrek.

"save me Jesus! Help me Jewish God! Help me Allah! AAAAAHHH! Help me Tom Cruise! Tom Cruise, use your witchcraft on me to get the fire off me!" 
-Talladega nights.


----------



## BunnyEarBoy (Jun 11, 2008)

Jack said:


> "save me Jesus! Help me Jewish God! Help me Allah! AAAAAHHH! Help me Tom Cruise! Tom Cruise, use your witchcraft on me to get the fire off me!"
> -Talladega nights.




wow!

LOL

"Now I'm not gonna sit here and blow sunshine up your ass, Lieutenant."

Top Gun


----------



## Monster Tamer (Jun 11, 2008)

"_The audience is now deaf_"
- Tiny Toon Adventures: How I Spent my Summer Vacation


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Jun 11, 2008)

Monster Tamer said:


> "_The audience is now deaf_"
> - Tiny Toon Adventures: How I Spent my Summer Vacation



I loved that bit.


"Now you remember one thing. You screw up just this much, you'll being flying cargo planes full of rubber dog shit out of Hong Kong!" -Top Gun


----------



## Merp (Jun 11, 2008)

"Pain don't hurt." -Dalton, _Roadhouse_

"The next time I have to come in here, I'm crackin' skulls!"  _-the Breakfast Club_

"Brother, life's a bitch... and she's back in heat. " _They Live_

"I'm givin' you a choice. Either put on these glasses or start eatin' that trashcan." _-They Live_

sigh*...I love John Carpenter... goes back to watching "The Thing" special features*....hehe


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Jun 11, 2008)

Merp said:


> "The next time I have to come in here, I'm crackin' skulls!"  _-the Breakfast Club_



Love that line, especially since Bender mouths it as Verne says it.


----------



## Merp (Jun 11, 2008)

TyVulpine said:


> Love that line, especially since Bender mouths it as Verne says it.



Haha...seriously...that was a great moment!


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Jun 11, 2008)

"And you don't want us exposing ourselves!" -Ghostbusters 2

"Idiot! I got no KEYS for these cuffs!" -Who Framed Roger Rabbit

"Welcome to the party, pal!" -Die Hard

" 'OUT OF ORDER'?! Shit, even in the future nothing works!" -Spaceballs


----------



## Mayfurr (Jun 12, 2008)

"Don't worry, I crash a plane better than anyone else I know" - Air America

"I'm mounting the bitch!" - Gerry, Goodbye Pork Pie

Traffic Cop: [to Gerry] What's your name?
Gerry Austin: Les Morris. What's yours?
Traffic Cop: Watch it.
[turns to John]
Traffic Cop: Yours?
Gerry Austin: Watch It Yours. Funny name.
John: Must be a Pom. 
  - "Goodbye Pork Pie"


----------



## Jorge the Wolfdog (Jun 13, 2008)

lil John - " but a toll is a toll and a roll is a roll and if we don't get no tolls and we don't eat no rolls."

*Robin Hood: Men in Tights*


----------



## Merp (Jun 13, 2008)

"This is Jack Burton in the Pork Chop Express, and I'm talkin' to whoever's listenin' out there. "

"Like I told my last wife, I says, "Honey, I never drive faster than I can see. Besides that, it's all in the reflexes." 

_ Big Trouble in Little China_


----------



## RaiN_WolF (Jun 13, 2008)

"If I see you in here again, I will break your left cheekbone with a small hammer. And then I will kill you."

_21_


----------



## Bonzzai (Jun 13, 2008)

Damn, I was just about to do Pulp Fiction 

"Hamburgers! The cornerstone of any nutritious breakfast!" - Jules from Pulp Fiction


----------



## BunnyEarBoy (Jun 13, 2008)

"Please, I have my eight year old daughter here... Somebody get this motherfucker off of me"

(que Metal guitar riff)

*Samual L. Jackson's eyes open*

"Thats right, you cant kill me Motherfuckers!!!"

The Long Kiss Goodnight


----------



## Raul (Jun 13, 2008)

"Look, are you just fiddling around with me or what?"
 "I just want you to feel you're doing well. I hate for people to die embarrassed."

"That Vizzini, he can *fuss*." 
 "Fuss, fuss... I think he like to scream at *us*."  
 "He's really very short on *charm*."  
 "You have a great gift for rhyme."  
 "Yes, yes, some of the time."  
 "Enough of that!"  
 "Fezzik, are there rocks ahead?"  
 "If there are, we all be dead."  
 "No more rhyming! I mean it!"  
 "Anybody want a peanut? " 
 "DYEEAAHHHHHH!!!"

Hee hee...don't you just love The Princess Bride?


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Jun 13, 2008)

Raul said:


> "That Vizzini, he can *fuss*."
> "Fuss, fuss... I think he like to scream at *us*."
> "He's really very short on *charm*."
> "You have a great gift for rhyme."
> ...



That's one of my two favorite parts of the movie ^^ (That and the Miracle Max scene)


----------



## RailRunner (Jun 13, 2008)

TyVulpine said:


> That's one of my two favorite parts of the movie ^^ (That and the Miracle Max scene)



Bye! Buh-bye! Have fun storming the Castle!
Think it'll work?
It'd take a miracle.  Bye!

coupled with:

Nothing is better than true love, except a nice MLT where the mutton is nice and lean and the tomatoes are fresh and ripe.  But what your friend here said was "to blathe", which we all know means "to bluff"!  So, you were probably playing cards, and he cheated!
Liar! Liar!
Get away from me you witch!
I'm not a witch, I'm your wife!


----------



## NerdyMunk (Jun 13, 2008)

Ska-doosh! -Kung Fu Panda


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Jun 13, 2008)

"I'm sure on some planet your style is impressive, but your weak link is: this is Earth."

Chosen One: I'll take a pound of nuts. 
Shop Keeper: [yelling] That's a lot of nuts! That'll be four bucks, baby! You want fries with that?

Master Tang: [Voice Over] Ok, so here were my options. (a), quickly duck left, dodge the claw and take him out with a spinning back kick, or (b), take the claw in the face, roll on the ground and die. 
[Action resumes, Tang gets hit with the claw] 
Master Tang: Hmm, should have gone with (a).

(All from Kung Pow: Enter the Fist)


----------



## Monster Tamer (Jun 18, 2008)

Her name's POO-*TANG*! *car's muffler burst*
_- Bubble Boy_


----------

